# ladies of baby club, help me out UPDATE...KINDA PREGNANT PG 16 BETA RESULTS PG 17



## brunette&bubs

someone tell me i have line eye?????

i attached orginal photo + invert.
i think i see a faint line. *shitting my pants*
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 271









hpt invert.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 274


----------



## bumpy_j

i can kinda see what you mean...but it's far too faint to tell, re-test???


----------



## hmcx

At 1st glance 1 line, but if i keep staring i keep seeing a 2nd so i'm no help at all!

Ok i enlarged and i can see a very very faint line on the 2nd picture but not the 1st!

So still no help!


----------



## brunette&bubs

Balls!


----------



## bumpy_j

do you have any idea when it would've been? cos when i did my test at 3 weeks preg it was a faint line but a really obvious faint line IYKWIM?


----------



## moondrops

Yeah i can see a very faint line on the second pic but it's hardly there on the first x


----------



## Emmy1987

Hmm I see something but it could just be a tiny indent or stain where a line would be if it were positive iykwim?

ETA the faint 'line' looks like it's in a slightly different place in each photo?! :shrug:


----------



## moondrops

Emmy1987 said:


> Hmm I see something but it could just be a tiny indent or stain where a line would be if it were positive iykwim?

i thought that as there's nothing there on the first pic x


----------



## bumpy_j

lols this whole debate made me dig out a preg test, BFN baaaaah


----------



## steph.4192

I would say do another test just to make sure :)
Or go to the doctors and get them to do a test. :)


----------



## brunette&bubs

i'm gonna take another test.
wish me luck.....dont really wanna be pg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

I think I see a line on the 2nd pic x


----------



## mumconfused

Ohhh did you test???? I cant see one on the first but a faint, faint one on the second.


----------



## xnmd1

I dont see anything, when is AF due?


----------



## brunette&bubs

edit


----------



## brunette&bubs

xnmd1 said:


> I dont see anything, when is AF due?

Ahhh!!!! idk I'm supposed to be on mirena!


----------



## xnmd1

brunette&bubs said:


> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> I dont see anything, when is AF due?
> 
> Ahhh!!!! idk I'm supposed to be on mirena!Click to expand...

what do you mean _supposed _to be :lol:

ETA: and is that the coil? If it is I would go to the doctor anyways and have them give you a test because I think it can be very bad to be pregnant with the coil in


----------



## brunette&bubs

:shock:


----------



## brunette&bubs

no line, right?
PLEASE NO LINE!!!!!!
this is the last test tonight, promise! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







hpt #2.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 212


----------



## peanut56

I really want to say I don't see two lines...but I think I do see two.


----------



## brunette&bubs

Shitballs


----------



## peanut56

I'm sorry! Hopefully it's just my eyes playing tricks on me.


----------



## Neko

I do see a second line, but it doesn't look pink. Does it look pink in person?


----------



## xnmd1

No I defffff see a line on that one


----------



## brunette&bubs

Neko said:


> I do see a second line, but it doesn't look pink. Does it look pink in person?

i'm honestly seeing lines everywhere because i feel like i'm gonna vomit :sick:
maybe its a defective batch of tests?!!!!!!!


----------



## brunette&bubs

evap??? :lol:


----------



## xnmd1

Get to the DR ASAP for a test and so they can remove your coil hun xx


----------



## brunette&bubs

WTF MIRENA? What happened?!?!

it's not true, it's not true!!!!!


----------



## brunette&bubs

any other opinions???????
im freaking out here people!


----------



## minties

I see a big fat obvious line, sorry.


----------



## brunette&bubs

sweet...................my husband is going to beat me and i'm going to abuse my OB/GYN. :(


----------



## cowboys angel

Go get tested! Quick!


----------



## runnergrl

Girl, you're pregnant:). Maybe not what you wanted, but hopefully you can get happy about it soon!! :hugs:!!!!


----------



## Neko

brunette&bubs said:


> evap??? :lol:

You can try holding out some hope.


----------



## brunette&bubs

cowboys angel said:


> Go get tested! Quick!

Katie, where are you expecting me to go? its 830 PM!


----------



## brunette&bubs

this is how i feel right now....

:shock:


----------



## runnergrl

I'm so sorry. I can imagine how I would feel in your shoes. I woul shit a brick if I was pg again right now. Although that's physically impossible as my DH still won't have sex with me. Awesome, huh?
Good luck in whatever comes of this hun. Thinking of you!


----------



## cowboys angel

brunette&bubs said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Go get tested! Quick!
> 
> Katie, where are you expecting me to go? its 830 PM!Click to expand...

Well, okay not this exact second Karoline. But you need to do it.

Could always go to the ER and claim an emergency? Say you were bleeding or something. I dunno.


----------



## brunette&bubs

runnergrl said:


> I'm so sorry. I can imagine how I would feel in your shoes. I woul shit a brick if I was pg again right now. Although that's physically impossible as my DH still won't have sex with me. Awesome, huh?
> Good luck in whatever comes of this hun. Thinking of you!

Aw hun, why won't DH have sex with you?
:(

I'm just very confused because I got mirena put in in April?
I'll be making an appt. with my OB first thing tomorrow morning.

I'd like to believe they are faulty tests or something....:coffee:


----------



## Mal

sorry I clearly see a line on your new test. get to dr in am and get tested, cause if you are you gotta get that mirena out. 


Unfort we cant prevent alot of things but this happened for a reason try to stay positive


----------



## brunette&bubs

cowboys angel said:


> brunette&bubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Go get tested! Quick!
> 
> Katie, where are you expecting me to go? its 830 PM!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, okay not this exact second Karoline. But you need to do it.
> 
> Could always go to the ER and claim an emergency? Say you were bleeding or something. I dunno.Click to expand...

is this really considered an emergency?
that is a real question


----------



## cowboys angel

brunette&bubs said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry. I can imagine how I would feel in your shoes. I woul shit a brick if I was pg again right now. Although that's physically impossible as my DH still won't have sex with me. Awesome, huh?
> Good luck in whatever comes of this hun. Thinking of you!
> 
> Aw hun, why won't DH have sex with you?
> :(
> 
> I'm just very confused because I got mirena put in in April?
> I'll be making an appt. with my OB first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'd like to believe they are faulty tests or something....:coffee:Click to expand...

It's possible! Anything is possible. 

And it happens...mirena isn't 100% effective........

But I'm sure it's a faulty test babes. Defective. They just dno't want to put out a recall.



brunette&bubs said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunette&bubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Go get tested! Quick!
> 
> Katie, where are you expecting me to go? its 830 PM!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, okay not this exact second Karoline. But you need to do it.
> 
> Could always go to the ER and claim an emergency? Say you were bleeding or something. I dunno.Click to expand...
> 
> is this really considered an emergency?
> that is a real questionClick to expand...

I'd do it. Claim you were bleeding, you haven't had a period while on the mirena so you're worried it's implanting itself or something?


----------



## Neko

runnergrl said:


> I'm so sorry. I can imagine how I would feel in your shoes. I woul shit a brick if I was pg again right now. Although that's physically impossible as my DH still won't have sex with me. Awesome, huh?
> Good luck in whatever comes of this hun. Thinking of you!

Mine either. I think it's because my DH is 40. :wacko:


----------



## xnmd1

I think running to the emergency room is a little over the top. OP has a baby to worry about and take care of, can't be sitting in emerg for hours. And it is also quite a waste of the DR time who are there to tend to ..emergencies.. A GP can handle it tomorrow when she calls, will be just fine.


----------



## brunette&bubs

i plan on calling my OB at 8 AM sharp tomorrow morn


----------



## cowboys angel

Yeah I know, but we are discussing the situation on here and thru texts so I'm just bombarding her with ideas :rofl:

I'm serious Karoline! You better NOT have a stroke and you WILL call or text me after you leave the doctors. :growlmad:


----------



## peanut56

xnmd1 said:


> I think running to the emergency room is a little over the top. OP has a baby to worry about and take care of, can't be sitting in emerg for hours. And it is also quite a waste of the DR time who are there to tend to ..emergencies.. A GP can handle it tomorrow when she calls, will be just fine.

Agree with this.
It'll be okay to wait until tomorrow morning hun.
ETA: I hope it turns out the way you want it! :)


----------



## brunette&bubs

cowboys angel said:


> Yeah I know, but we are discussing the situation on here and thru texts so I'm just bombarding her with ideas :rofl:
> 
> I'm serious Karoline! You better NOT have a stroke and you WILL call or text me after you leave the doctors. :growlmad:

yes ma'm! 
:telephone:


----------



## cowboys angel

brunette&bubs said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, but we are discussing the situation on here and thru texts so I'm just bombarding her with ideas :rofl:
> 
> I'm serious Karoline! You better NOT have a stroke and you WILL call or text me after you leave the doctors. :growlmad:
> 
> yes ma'm!
> :telephone:Click to expand...

Good! I'll be waiting! And I WILL blow up your phone if you don't. :rofl:


----------



## brunette&bubs

peanut56 said:


> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> I think running to the emergency room is a little over the top. OP has a baby to worry about and take care of, can't be sitting in emerg for hours. And it is also quite a waste of the DR time who are there to tend to ..emergencies.. A GP can handle it tomorrow when she calls, will be just fine.
> 
> Agree with this.
> It'll be okay to wait until tomorrow morning hun.
> *ETA: I hope it turns out the way you want it! *Click to expand...

Ugh, I don't know how I feel.
Sorry if I am coming off ungrateful.
It's the shock.
Although I wasn't ready, I'd be happy with another baby IF i am preg.


----------



## brunette&bubs

cowboys angel said:


> brunette&bubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, but we are discussing the situation on here and thru texts so I'm just bombarding her with ideas :rofl:
> 
> I'm serious Karoline! You better NOT have a stroke and you WILL call or text me after you leave the doctors. :growlmad:
> 
> yes ma'm!
> :telephone:Click to expand...
> 
> Good! I'll be waiting! And I WILL blow up your phone if you don't. :rofl:Click to expand...

:serenade:


----------



## peanut56

Don't worry about how you feel...if you aren't ready for it, there's nothing wrong with being shocked and/or upset, you're entitled to feel that way. :)


----------



## cowboys angel

brunette&bubs said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunette&bubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, but we are discussing the situation on here and thru texts so I'm just bombarding her with ideas :rofl:
> 
> I'm serious Karoline! You better NOT have a stroke and you WILL call or text me after you leave the doctors. :growlmad:
> 
> yes ma'm!
> :telephone:Click to expand...
> 
> Good! I'll be waiting! And I WILL blow up your phone if you don't. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :serenade:Click to expand...

:rofl: Well, if you are, I'll make sure and rub your tummy if we meet up this fall. :haha:


----------



## brunette&bubs

cowboys angel said:


> brunette&bubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunette&bubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, but we are discussing the situation on here and thru texts so I'm just bombarding her with ideas :rofl:
> 
> I'm serious Karoline! You better NOT have a stroke and you WILL call or text me after you leave the doctors. :growlmad:
> 
> yes ma'm!
> :telephone:Click to expand...
> 
> Good! I'll be waiting! And I WILL blow up your phone if you don't. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :serenade:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Well, if you are, I'll make sure and rub your tummy if we meet up this fall. :haha:Click to expand...

lol god you are such a bitch. :rofl:
i'll probably be rubbing YOUR tummy.


----------



## cowboys angel

brunette&bubs said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunette&bubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunette&bubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, but we are discussing the situation on here and thru texts so I'm just bombarding her with ideas :rofl:
> 
> I'm serious Karoline! You better NOT have a stroke and you WILL call or text me after you leave the doctors. :growlmad:
> 
> yes ma'm!
> :telephone:Click to expand...
> 
> Good! I'll be waiting! And I WILL blow up your phone if you don't. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :serenade:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Well, if you are, I'll make sure and rub your tummy if we meet up this fall. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol god you are such a bitch. :rofl:
> i'll probably be rubbing YOUR tummy.Click to expand...

I am NOT a bitch! :flower::flower: Here, have flowers. :D

C'mon Karoline, you know I make you smiiiile!

Though you're right, you probably will be. Lol


----------



## Breezy

WOW! Will be looking forward to seeing the update tomorrow. You never know, it could be a false pos. But yes you need to get the mirena out if you are. Kind of makes me nervous because I just got my IUD in!


----------



## brunette&bubs

Breezy said:


> WOW! Will be looking forward to seeing the update tomorrow. You never know, it could be a false pos. But yes you need to get the mirena out if you are. Kind of makes me nervous because I just got my IUD in!

uh ya!!!! I was under the impression it was like 99.4% effective.
So hubby and I waited 1 month before having sex anyway.


----------



## mummy3

:shock: I was going to get the IUD on friday...

Congrats looks BFP:flower:


----------



## babyfromgod

Just thought i would let you know i had a similar situation a couple of weeks ago, but i have the copper IUD. I did a test got 2 faint bfp's got a blood test but was negative. Then AF arrived 6 days later


----------



## brunette&bubs

babyfromgod said:


> Just thought i would let you know i had a similar situation a couple of weeks ago, but i have the copper IUD. I did a test got 2 faint bfp's got a blood test but was negative. Then AF arrived 6 days later

omg really?
thanks for giving me hope!


----------



## angel2010

Good luck. Let us know!


----------



## membas#1

have you checked to make sure your mirena strings are in place and that the mirena didn't expel partially or entirely? i expelled 2 IUDs partially and i would have not known had i not checked my strings and notice they got noticeably longer, and there sat my IUD in my cervix instead of my uterus. 

good luck for however you want this to turn out :flower:


----------



## kerrie24

Just seen this thread,sorry but I see 2 lines too.Im gonna be wondering about this till I get back on the laptop later,good luck at the docs.I would be in shock too if it was me!


----------



## charlotte-xo

I see 2 lines but its reaaaally faint.

<3


----------



## Emmy1987

Definitely a line on the second test... Gonna keep stalking this thread now. 

:hugs:


----------



## SazzleR

Late arriving at this thread but I def see a line on that 2nd pic. Sorry! When I was pregnant with Rex I tested the day AF was due but still got v v v faint lines like the one in your pic. But I do drink a lot of water so my pee was always dilute!


----------



## KittyVentura

There's a SERIOUS line on that 2nd test. I AM pregnant and it took a few tests after my first faint line for some of the ladies on here to see mine... so for them to see yours straight off... that's some serious up of the duffage you have right there.

Think of it another way... if you are pregnant you get my amazing company for the next 9 months or so xx


----------



## BubbaG

I am thinking of you, so much I think a little bit of vom came up! Also... pregnant!? My OH & I have only done it 3 tines since DS turned up! (He too is nearly 40!)


----------



## brunette&bubs

KittyVentura said:


> There's a SERIOUS line on that 2nd test. I AM pregnant and it took a few tests after my first faint line for some of the ladies on here to see mine... so for them to see yours straight off... that's some serious up of the duffage you have right there.
> 
> *Think of it another way... if you are pregnant you get my amazing company for the next 9 months or so x*x

Oh god....
:help:


:winkwink:


----------



## Macmad

Good luck at doctors. I too would be peeing my pants if I thought I was pregnant again!  x


----------



## Lellow

Its very faint - Im unsure, actually im gonna say ur not!


----------



## brunette&bubs

Lellow said:


> Its very faint - Im unsure, actually im gonna say ur not!

:rofl:

idk why, i'm literally cracking up at your comment right now.
maybe coz its 3 am...i dunno :shrug:


----------



## Lettuce

:hugs: maybe it's just meant to be! If it's any consolation my SILs mum fell pregnant just 4months after having her 2nd daughter, so there is only 13months between them, they're now 17 and 18 and such good mates, it's really sweet! (by the way, she was a midwife, and her husband a gp! :haha: happens to lots of people) 
Good luck... :) xx


----------



## Lellow

brunette&bubs said:


> Lellow said:
> 
> 
> Its very faint - Im unsure, actually im gonna say ur not!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> idk why, i'm literally cracking up at your comment right now.
> maybe coz its 3 am...i dunno :shrug:Click to expand...

Im funnier than i thought :haha: I dont even need to try!

See its 9.30ish-am here and i was expecting there to be an update til i remembered your in the states :dohh:


----------



## brunette&bubs

Lellow said:


> brunette&bubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lellow said:
> 
> 
> Its very faint - Im unsure, actually im gonna say ur not!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> idk why, i'm literally cracking up at your comment right now.
> maybe coz its 3 am...i dunno :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Im funnier than i thought :haha: I dont even need to try!
> 
> See its 9.30ish-am here and i was expecting there to be an update til i remembered your in the states :dohh:Click to expand...

will be able to update in 5 hours :winkwink:


----------



## charlotte-xo

eeeek!! Im going to go for your not though even though i can see a really faint line i just think your not :wacko:
dont forget to update us!!!!

<3


----------



## Lellow

I am waiting with baited breathe - Mainly cos im in shock that his little swimmers couldve possibly managed to ram there way thru your bloody coil!

Char we're the only ones saying know - Lets hope we're right!


----------



## brunette&bubs

Lellow said:


> I am waiting with baited breathe - Mainly cos im in shock that his little swimmers couldve possibly managed to ram there way thru your bloody coil!
> 
> Char we're the only ones saying know - Lets hope we're right!

um I KNOW! right?
It took us 5 months to conceive James sans coil.
:wacko:


----------



## KatelynsMummy

Lellow said:


> I am waiting with baited breathe - Mainly cos im in shock that his little swimmers couldve possibly *managed to ram there way thru your bloody coil!*
> 
> Char we're the only ones saying know - Lets hope we're right!

as my OH would say....
* super spunk! * :rofl:


----------



## Lellow

KatelynsMummy said:


> Lellow said:
> 
> 
> I am waiting with baited breathe - Mainly cos im in shock that his little swimmers couldve possibly *managed to ram there way thru your bloody coil!*
> 
> Char we're the only ones saying know - Lets hope we're right!
> 
> as my OH would say....
> * super spunk! * :rofl:Click to expand...

The Spunkinator!!!


----------



## KatelynsMummy

Lellow said:


> KatelynsMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lellow said:
> 
> 
> I am waiting with baited breathe - Mainly cos im in shock that his little swimmers couldve possibly *managed to ram there way thru your bloody coil!*
> 
> Char we're the only ones saying know - Lets hope we're right!
> 
> as my OH would say....
> * super spunk! * :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> The Spunkinator!!!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## charlotte-xo

:sick: at the word spunk !! diiiiirty.

Im just getting a vibe though lol Ah OP you best not be now otherwise me and lellow will look like tools :haha:

<3


----------



## Snowball

I think I see lines although they do tell you not to test early on coils because eggs can still implant a bit... I think. Anyway, I thought that when I got a pos with my coil in last December, I'm due in 3 weeks now. My coil just fell out :blush:


----------



## Lellow

charlotte-xo said:


> :sick: at the word spunk !! diiiiirty.
> 
> Im just getting a vibe though lol Ah OP you best not be now otherwise me and lellow will look like tools :haha:
> 
> <3


Even if you are PG, *lie*...Me and Char have our reps to think of :haha:


----------



## mum2beagain

good luck with speaking to ur ob today i do def see 2 lines th xx


----------



## hmcx

Defo a line of the last picture!

I shall be checking all day to see if you update... x x


----------



## sapphire1

Sorry, I see 2 lines too. Hope it works out ok for you x x


----------



## jstarr

I can see a very faint line on the invert but not on the first one x


----------



## Natsku

I see a line on the last pic. Argh scary for you but if you are preggers at least your kids will be close in age growing up which can be fun for them


----------



## blondey

Lellow said:


> KatelynsMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lellow said:
> 
> 
> I am waiting with baited breathe - Mainly cos im in shock that his little swimmers couldve possibly *managed to ram there way thru your bloody coil!*
> 
> Char we're the only ones saying know - Lets hope we're right!
> 
> as my OH would say....
> * super spunk! * :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> The Spunkinator!!!Click to expand...

Why do the men always think it's soley down to them that us women get pregnant?! My OH kept saying it was his Super :spermy: that got us pregnant in a month....hello?! My eggs had an incy wincy part to play too!!!

I did see to lines, sorry love!!

Although don't apologise for crapping your pants! I did a few weeks ago. I was seriously pooping myself, I was even imagining lines there when there wasn't. OH thought I was craaaaaaazy! Partly because I was imagining lines, but mostly because I only thought I was pregnant because the cat sat on my lap :dohh:

Good luck!

xx


----------



## CarlyP

Def a faint line on 2nd pic! 

Good luck!


----------



## cutebowsxx

Emmy1987 said:


> Hmm I see something but it could just be a tiny indent or stain where a line would be if it were positive iykwim?

I agree. I don't think there is a line there. I think the line in the second edited photo is just the line that is already there if you were pregnant :flower: xxx


----------



## AP

I can see it on my iPhone, and I never do. I do think you are pregnant


----------



## brittbritt281

I def see a line on the page 2 test.


----------



## Mrs IKW

I got a line just like this the day before I got my BFP on a Clearblue test!


----------



## brunette&bubs

1 hour and 5 min until dr. office call........


----------



## going_crazy

brunette&bubs said:


> 1 hour and 5 min until dr. office call........

Have you tested again today? xxxx


----------



## Nervous_1

do another test while you wait, if nothing else but to keep us stalkers occupied til there's news! :haha:


----------



## blondey

:test: :test: :test: :test:

xxx


----------



## austinsmom

Not to scare you hun, but my urine test at the dr came back neg with my LO (after 5 pos HPT)... they were wrong obviously, she's 5 months old :haha:. On another note, I've always been told a line, is a line. Maybe ask for a blood quantative test? Good luck hun, I'm hoping you get want you want :flower:


----------



## brunette&bubs

lol ok, hold on...i gotta finish pumping and finish listening to my husband bitch at me :flower:


----------



## Nervous_1

god woman stop keeping us in suspense!!! :winkwink:


----------



## brunette&bubs

hold on ladies, there was major drama here.
my husband fell down the stairs on his butt while holding my son!!!!


----------



## CarlyP

Are they ok?


----------



## brunette&bubs

oh geez, idk.
james seems fine. cried for like 1 minutes now he is playing in his jumperoo.
i'm worried about shaken baby syndrome as his head was kind of bouncing when going down and hit my husbands chest and went back.

don't know if i should take him to ER?


----------



## CarlyP

Im not sure, if your worried maybe call your doctor or ER and just explain the situation they may be able to advise you what to do, at least that way if they say bring him in then you can x


----------



## Nervous_1

eeeekkkk! hope he's ok! head to the docs and kill two birds with one stone :haha:


----------



## aragornlover8

I'd call your pediatrician's office first to see what they think. I think Shaken Baby Syndrome requires prolonged and excessive forceful shaking; I don't think one tumble necessarily counts? Your pediatrician would have more information on that, though. Keep us updated. :)


----------



## cowboys angel

OMG keep us updated Karoline! I agree though, I don't think one tumble counts as shaken baby syndrome. 



blondey said:


> Although don't apologise for crapping your pants! I did a few weeks ago. I was seriously pooping myself, I was even imagining lines there when there wasn't. OH thought I was craaaaaaazy! *Partly because I was imagining lines, but mostly because I only thought I was pregnant because the cat sat on my lap *

My friend Keely's cat was always sitting on my lap and laying on my stomach when I was pregnant. When I was like 4 months she was like 'Oh yea, he did that to me when I was pregnant with DD, and never laid on me before or after I was pg'

A week later she calls me and says 'The cat's laying on me, I think you confused him!'

Two days later I get another call. "The cat was right, my eggo is preggo"


----------



## blondey

cowboys angel said:


> OMG keep us updated Karoline! I agree though, I don't think one tumble counts as shaken baby syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> blondey said:
> 
> 
> Although don't apologise for crapping your pants! I did a few weeks ago. I was seriously pooping myself, I was even imagining lines there when there wasn't. OH thought I was craaaaaaazy! *Partly because I was imagining lines, but mostly because I only thought I was pregnant because the cat sat on my lap *
> 
> My friend Keely's cat was always sitting on my lap and laying on my stomach when I was pregnant. When I was like 4 months she was like 'Oh yea, he did that to me when I was pregnant with DD, and never laid on me before or after I was pg'
> 
> A week later she calls me and says 'The cat's laying on me, I think you confused him!'
> 
> Two days later I get another call. "The cat was right, my eggo is preggo"Click to expand...

oh god don't say that. I'm sure I gave myself phantom nausea and phantom kicking! I have had about 7 neg tests (although I was seeing lines that weren't there) so I'm pretty sure the cat was playing mind games with me!
https://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l5khpugyfU1qcn249o1_250.gif

OP hope your LO is ok, I'm sure he is, don't worry about your OH :haha: Rememeber we want....no we NEEEEED your update!
xx


----------



## cowboys angel

blondey said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> OMG keep us updated Karoline! I agree though, I don't think one tumble counts as shaken baby syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> blondey said:
> 
> 
> Although don't apologise for crapping your pants! I did a few weeks ago. I was seriously pooping myself, I was even imagining lines there when there wasn't. OH thought I was craaaaaaazy! *Partly because I was imagining lines, but mostly because I only thought I was pregnant because the cat sat on my lap *
> 
> My friend Keely's cat was always sitting on my lap and laying on my stomach when I was pregnant. When I was like 4 months she was like 'Oh yea, he did that to me when I was pregnant with DD, and never laid on me before or after I was pg'
> 
> A week later she calls me and says 'The cat's laying on me, I think you confused him!'
> 
> Two days later I get another call. "The cat was right, my eggo is preggo"Click to expand...
> 
> oh god don't say that. I'm sure I gave myself phantom nausea and phantom kicking! I have had about 7 neg tests (although I was seeing lines that weren't there) so I'm pretty sure the cat was playing mind games with me!
> https://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l5khpugyfU1qcn249o1_250.gif
> 
> OP hope your LO is ok, I'm sure he is, don't worry about your OH :haha: Rememeber we want....no we NEEEEED your update!
> xxClick to expand...

Yes, we NEEEEED your update!

And sorry blondey, lol. Love the cat pic by the way


----------



## brunette&bubs

sorry it took so long. 
way too much drama here today

called james's doc and he said he thinks he will be ok but told me what to look for.

took a test, first one is a little blurry. def positive.
i have an appt. w/ OB at 1230
 



Attached Files:







hpt 7:14.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 108









hpt 7:14 #2.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 138


----------



## cowboys angel

Yup...definitely positive... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kerrie24

OMG thats deffo 2 lines!

What time is 12.30 over here?I dont know the time difference:blush:


----------



## blondey

Eeeek, looks like the beginnings of a strong positive line!

How are you feeling? Has it sunk in anymore that it's a high possibility that you're up the duff ;)
xx


----------



## aragornlover8

:hugs: Congratulations, hun. I'm sure you'll feel a little better once you get to rest from all of the drama and get over that initial shock.


----------



## brunette&bubs

kerrie24 said:


> OMG thats deffo 2 lines!
> 
> What time is 12.30 over here?I dont know the time difference:blush:

in 2 hours it will be 1230 here :)


----------



## cowboys angel

Well it's 11:20 for me so it's 10:20 for her right now.

I think.

DAMN! She was faster than me, :rofl:


----------



## Nervous_1

congrats! I'm jealous lol.

Whoever it was that asked about the time difference I think it's around 7:30pm UK time :winkwink:


----------



## x Michelle x

Let us know how you get on :) out LOs are the same age x


----------



## xnmd1

Yep. Def Def positive! And is that TWO jumperoos?! spoilt little thing! :haha:


----------



## Louppey

That's deffo two lines, congratulations :hugs:

I'm sure you'll feel better once the shock has worn off!

:hug:


----------



## peanut56

xnmd1 said:


> Yep. Def Def positive! And is that TWO jumperoos?! spoilt little thing! :haha:

I think one is an Exersaucer. :haha:
Congrats OP!! I'm jealous :)


----------



## cowboys angel

I gotta hurry up and get my IUD out so I can stalk you through the forum, :haha:


----------



## brunette&bubs

xnmd1 said:


> Yep. Def Def positive! And is that TWO jumperoos?! spoilt little thing! :haha:

one is an exersaucer and one is a jumperoo.
he is very spoilt.
if we have 2 i'll have on in each :haha:


----------



## Lettuce

Congratulations :hugs: :) xx


----------



## angel2010

Congrats, I am very jealous!


----------



## cowboys angel

Me too!

Now I gotta hurry up so we can stand and rub each others bellys and congratulate each other on, to steal the UK ladies awesome phrase, 'being up the duff'


----------



## brunette&bubs

cowboys angel said:


> :haha:

what are you laughing at now????
:coffee:


----------



## cowboys angel

brunette&bubs said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> :haha:
> 
> what are you laughing at now????
> :coffee:Click to expand...

I was laughing at a couple comments up but the other ladies were faster than me so I edited lol


----------



## Lellow

Can you CLEARLY update us by naming your post ''PREGNANY OR NOT UPDATE'' - Preferably with flashing light and the like!

I got all excited when i saw update on pg11!

Will check back later....Goin to mums for dinner now!

AH SO EXCITED!


----------



## brunette&bubs

Lellow said:


> Can you CLEARLY update us by naming your post ''PREGNANY OR NOT UPDATE'' - Preferably with flashing light and the like!
> 
> I got all excited when i saw update on pg11!
> 
> Will check back later....Goin to mums for dinner now!
> 
> AH SO EXCITED!

:thumbup:


----------



## cowboys angel

*rubs the belly, and runs away*


----------



## charlotte-xo

whats occuring :shrug: brunetteandbubs-----dont forget to update us as soon as you know.

<3


----------



## Feltzy

That definitely looks positive to me, congratulations!


----------



## Natsku

thats definitely positive, congrats!!!


----------



## brunette&bubs

thanks everybody....just an hour and 15 min until my appt. will be leaving in about 45
NERVOUS


----------



## austinsmom

You're on mirena & bfing your lo under 6 months... this is a one in a MILLION baby!


----------



## brunette&bubs

austinsmom said:


> You're on mirena & bfing your lo under 6 months... this is a one in a MILLION baby!

I KNOW...wtf?
i dont know how this happened.

must be God having a greater plan for us despite birth control and Bfing.


----------



## Macmad

That's def 2 lines - congrats!


----------



## runnergrl

YOu are right about that. There obviously is some greater plan:) Good luck at the doctors. Hopefully this pregnancy and birth will be as easy and wonderful as your 1st! :hugs:


----------



## brunette&bubs

leaving for my doctors appointment now :D


----------



## KittyVentura

Wow! You got knocked up! Congrisserations ;) xx


----------



## cowboys angel

Congrisserations?


----------



## tu123

Everyone is getting pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I REALLY need some of this baby dust! Well in about two days:thumbup:


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

I hope the appointment goes well:thumbup:


----------



## KittyVentura

cowboys angel said:


> Congrisserations?

Well... Brunette&bubs was hoping for an answer the otherway so congrisserations is a cross between congratulations and commiserations lol xx


----------



## cowboys angel

KittyVentura said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Congrisserations?
> 
> Well... Brunette&bubs was hoping for an answer the otherway so congrisserations is a cross between congratulations and commiserations lol xxClick to expand...

:rofl:

Gotcha. 

I'm currently almost sitting on my cell phone waiting for a call or a text.


----------



## blondey

Is there something in the water round here. This is meant to be baby club, not 1st tri!!

Congrats all round to those knocked up....

:cake: for you, :wine: for all us without child (in our tummy)


----------



## cowboys angel

Yum :wine:


----------



## angel2010

:wine: Thanks!


----------



## mumandco

Good luk Hun


----------



## lynys

LOL Nothing like pure panic over being pregnant! I would be scared shitless if I was again.

(apologies for the language... making sure to get how scared I would be across) ;)


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Good luck hun!


----------



## brunette&bubs

Hi girls
Writing you from my phone 
Doctors hpt was positive. 
Nothing seen on ultrasound but its normal being so early on.
Mirena slipped out of placement so I have to make the decision to either take it out, which can cause miscarriage or leave it in which can cause miscarriage too. So I'm in a touch situation....what would you do?
So now I am deemed high risk.....awesome.

Sitting in the office right now waiting for beta hcg results to guesstimate how far I am


----------



## brunette&bubs

Double post


----------



## angel2010

:hugs: That is a tough situation. I personally would have them remove it. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Natsku

ooo tough choice. I think I would get it removed.


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:hugs: this just happened to a friend of mine. It's a very tough situation. This is the 4th pregnancy i've heard of happening on Mirena. Hope it all works out hun :hugs:


----------



## Cattia

Oh lordy! I think I would have it removed as if they remove it and it's ok then pressumably things can progress normally wheras if you leave it in you are always going to have that risk bothering you. Can you ask what the statistical risk is either way to help you make a decision? Hope you are feeling ok about things :hugs:


----------



## kerrie24

Hope you are feeling ok now,it will take some time to get used to the idea.
I would get the coil taken out.


----------



## Seity

Tough call. I think I would have it removed myself.


----------



## charlotte-xo

Id have the coil taken out. I hope things go ok, wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months. congratulations.

<3


----------



## AP

I'd get it taken out tbh. I'd rather risk things now rather than something to happen later ykwim? I guess it depends on a few factors .

Congratulations however and I hope everything goes well


----------



## Snowball

I'd have it taken out. I bled constantly from 4-9 weeks (thought I was miscarrying) found out later on my body expelled my coil whilst it was going on.


----------



## xemmax

I'd have it removed. I really hope all is well x


----------



## silver_penny

I would have it taken out. Let us know either way. We'll all be rooting for you, no matter your decision! :hugs:

Congrats on the pregnancy, even though it was a massive shock!


----------



## Lellow

Better out than in i say - Congrats hun!

Hope everything is well with the whole 9 months :)


----------



## brunette&bubs

Update.....
Beta hcg results are in at 422. Ob determined I am 4 weeks
Made an appt 2 weeks from now to get mirena removed so we can see where the baby is located in comparison


----------



## Macmad

I'd get it removed. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Emmy1987

I'd have it taken out too. Good luck with your pregnancy! :flower:


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations. Wishing you a H&H 9 months. I know it's not what you planned but it will be great. Glad you made the decision to remove the mirena now.


----------



## CeriB

Good luck huni! What a drama!! Hope alls ok :hugs:


----------



## teal

Congratulations and good luck! xx


----------



## hajis-sweetie

Congrats and good luck!! This little bean was meant to be!!! xx


----------



## membas#1

congrats and good luck--best to remove i think


----------



## KatieB

Ooh, congratulations hun! xx


----------



## xnmd1

Good luck. I hope with your doctor the two of you can make the best decision to kep your new little sprout safe :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

Congratulations, hope all goes well. I know it wasn't planned, but maybe it was meant to be x x


----------



## cowboys angel

Good luck Karoline! Hopefully I will be following you soon!


----------



## angels3..

Ohhhhhh good luck and congrats it was a shock for me too when I first got my bfp, my lo was 10mths and I cried for 3 days wondering how I'd cope with four kids. After the initial shock I'm starting to get my head around it and thinking positive things now ;) wishing you a h&h pg x x :flower:


----------



## Lownthwaite

Congratulations!!! 

Everything happens for a reason..............:hugs:


----------



## blondey

congratulations!

Obviously your hubby does have super dooper sperm!


----------



## mum2beagain

congratulations x


----------



## MissFox

eep!!! congrats!!! good luck!


----------



## Mrs IKW

Congratulations! :)


----------



## cowboys angel

I like that the update says you're "kinda pregnant"

Seems to me either you are or you aren't...


----------



## Nervous_1

Are you still in a state of shock or are you beginning to get used to the idea now? I keep trying to get my oh to agree to ttc but no joy so far! I know that I will panic like mad if I have a small gap between 2, but I'd also panic like mad if there was a large gap. My user name sums me up very well lol, panic over tiny stuff! :haha:


----------



## tu123

brunette&bubs said:


> Update.....
> Beta hcg results are in at 422. Ob determined I am 4 weeks
> Made an appt 2 weeks from now to get mirena removed so we can see where the baby is located in comparison

All good then hun. i hope you are getting over the shock! And congrats again!:thumbup:


----------



## minkymoo

congrats!!! xx


----------



## Hayley90

yay congratulations! I know nothing about coils, but removing it sounds best xx


----------



## brunette&bubs

Nervous_1 said:


> Are you still in a state of shock or are you beginning to get used to the idea now? I keep trying to get my oh to agree to ttc but no joy so far! I know that I will panic like mad if I have a small gap between 2, but I'd also panic like mad if there was a large gap. My user name sums me up very well lol, panic over tiny stuff! :haha:

Um yeah still in shock. 
Not really believing it yet. Just kinda going through the motions
Now to tell my husband. I'm so scared.....he has no clue


----------



## cissyhope

Congratulations!!! x


----------



## mrs_park

Congratulations mumma! :hugs:


----------



## Lownthwaite

brunette&bubs said:


> Nervous_1 said:
> 
> 
> Are you still in a state of shock or are you beginning to get used to the idea now? I keep trying to get my oh to agree to ttc but no joy so far! I know that I will panic like mad if I have a small gap between 2, but I'd also panic like mad if there was a large gap. My user name sums me up very well lol, panic over tiny stuff! :haha:
> 
> Um yeah still in shock.
> Not really believing it yet. Just kinda going through the motions
> Now to tell my husband. I'm so scared.....he has no clueClick to expand...

Did you not tell him you were going to the doctors? 
How are you going to tell him? Just blurt it out? - I think that what I'd do! :dohh:


----------



## cowboys angel

Do you want ME to tell him!?!?


----------



## Nervous_1

eeeeekkkk!! I think that would scare me more than being pg!!! Hope it goes well when you tell him! :hugs:


----------



## pinklightbulb

Aw gl with telling your hubby and congratulations hun :hugs:


----------



## cowboys angel

I'll tell him! I'll tell him! C'mon Karoline, please!? Let me!


----------



## NG09

Congratulations x


----------



## kandbumpx

Good luck with telling hubby. And congrats :)


----------



## brunette&bubs

no he was at work and i had MIL watch James for a couple hours.
he will be so very shocked.
not sure how i'll tell him this time. last time i just blurted it out at a pizza restaurant. 

and Katie, no you can't tell him. don't mention this on FB either since it is the early days :D


----------



## cowboys angel

Oh I wouldn't say anything on FB til you did anyway.

But c'mon! Please?!?! "By the way, you're wife's preggo.......AND IT'S MINE!!! :rofl:


----------



## brunette&bubs

lol that'd go over REALLY well.
he'd probably kill me! :help:


----------



## babyfromgod

Wow congrats! I would personally have the coil removed as you don't want it to cause problems later in your pregnancy xx


----------



## cowboys angel

brunette&bubs said:


> lol that'd go over REALLY well.
> he'd probably kill me! :help:

Why? Cuz another girl got you pregnant?

From half a country away?

Lol


----------



## brunette&bubs

cowboys angel said:


> brunette&bubs said:
> 
> 
> lol that'd go over REALLY well.
> he'd probably kill me! :help:
> 
> Why? Cuz another girl got you pregnant?
> 
> From half a country away?
> 
> LolClick to expand...

Yes. and yes.


----------



## cowboys angel

brunette&bubs said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunette&bubs said:
> 
> 
> lol that'd go over REALLY well.
> he'd probably kill me! :help:
> 
> Why? Cuz another girl got you pregnant?
> 
> From half a country away?
> 
> LolClick to expand...
> 
> Yes. and yes.Click to expand...

Damn. I'll have to live with just giving YOU hell then. :rofl:


----------



## Lownthwaite

Take him to another italian restraunt and blurt it out again! 


He'll never be able to relax again if you mention eating out at an italian! :haha::rofl:

Whenever you mention going to an italian he'll automatically think you're pregnant!!! :haha:


----------



## brunette&bubs

Lownthwaite said:


> Take him to another italian restraunt and blurt it out again!
> 
> 
> He'll never be able to relax again if you mention eating out at an italian! :haha::rofl:
> 
> Whenever you mention going to an italian he'll automatically think you're pregnant!!! :haha:

:rofl:
that is frickin hilarious


----------



## xnmd1

Lownthwaite said:


> Take him to another italian restraunt and blurt it out again!
> 
> 
> He'll never be able to relax again if you mention eating out at an italian! :haha::rofl:
> 
> Whenever you mention going to an italian he'll automatically think you're pregnant!!! :haha:

I like this idea.


----------



## aragornlover8

xnmd1 said:


> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take him to another italian restraunt and blurt it out again!
> 
> 
> He'll never be able to relax again if you mention eating out at an italian! :haha::rofl:
> 
> Whenever you mention going to an italian he'll automatically think you're pregnant!!! :haha:
> 
> I like this idea.Click to expand...

Seconded. :haha:


----------



## cowboys angel

aragornlover8 said:


> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> Take him to another italian restraunt and blurt it out again!
> 
> 
> He'll never be able to relax again if you mention eating out at an italian! :haha::rofl:
> 
> *Whenever you mention going to an italian he'll automatically think you're pregnant!!! *
> 
> I like this idea.Click to expand...
> 
> Seconded. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:

Thirded!


----------



## xnmd1

cowboys angel said:


> aragornlover8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> Take him to another italian restraunt and blurt it out again!
> 
> 
> He'll never be able to relax again if you mention eating out at an italian! :haha::rofl:
> 
> *Whenever you mention going to an italian he'll automatically think you're pregnant!!! *
> 
> I like this idea.Click to expand...
> 
> Seconded. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Thirded!Click to expand...

The thing is, most men are so thick that this wouldn't click in unless you did it 4 or 5 times :dohh:


----------



## cowboys angel

xnmd1 said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aragornlover8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> Take him to another italian restraunt and blurt it out again!
> 
> 
> He'll never be able to relax again if you mention eating out at an italian! :haha::rofl:
> 
> *Whenever you mention going to an italian he'll automatically think you're pregnant!!! *
> 
> I like this idea.Click to expand...
> 
> Seconded. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Thirded!Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is, most men are so thick that this wouldn't click in unless you did it 4 or 5 times :dohh:Click to expand...

True. Better get on it Karoline, you gotta get knocked up several more times :haha:


----------



## brunette&bubs

uh yeah my husband wants four
:shock:


----------



## cowboys angel

Well there ya go. 2 more times and the whole "Italian food = pregnancy" ought to kick in. Maybe get preggo a fifth time just to be safe? Lol


----------



## brunette&bubs

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowboys angel

brunette&bubs said:


> No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hahaha oh c'mon lol


----------



## xnmd1

No No, 4 times will do. Then go out for Italian food a couple more times, just to psyche him out .. THEN get pregnant the 5th time. Just when hes thinking there actually WAS to connection to italian food and being pregnant you can shake him up all over again!


----------



## cowboys angel

xnmd1 said:


> No No, 4 times will do. Then go out for Italian food a couple more times, just to psyche him out .. THEN get pregnant the 5th time. Just when hes thinking there actually WAS to connection to italian food and being pregnant you can shake him up all over again!

Hahaha fair point.


----------



## brunette&bubs

you two are making my head spin


----------



## cowboys angel

*runs in circles around Karoline* This better?


----------



## brunette&bubs

LOL, why are you talking to me thru text, bnb, and facebook...
should we start a phone call too?


----------



## cowboys angel

brunette&bubs said:


> lol, why are you talking to me thru text, bnb, and facebook...
> Should we start a phone call too?

sure!


----------



## Breezy

Congrats girlie!! Hope everything goes smoothly when you take it out. Will pray for you!!!


----------



## Bunchy09

Congratulations! Hope all is ok when you have it removed xxx


----------



## hmcx

Cowboysangel i really want to know what you look like! for some reason in my head you're a cross between Dolly Parton and Babette from the Gilmore girls!


----------



## brunette&bubs

^ lol AHAHAHAHAHA :rofl:
she doesn't look like either :winkwink:


----------



## Divinebeauty

omg omg omg.. Congrats... and now I'm definitely not going to rely on Mirena eeek..


Good luck hun, I would be sooooooo scared if I was preg... so can't imagine how you feel!!!


----------



## brunette&bubs

eh...i honestly feel like i am going to vomit. :sick:


----------



## cowboys angel

That could be the morning sickness midear.

And hmcx, no, I look like neither LOL

https://i53.tinypic.com/4uurdf.jpg
Me and my LO the day she was born


----------



## brunette&bubs

i dont think its morning sickness.
i think it was waking up this morning and realizing i wasn't dreaming.
shit.


----------



## cowboys angel

brunette&bubs said:


> i dont think its morning sickness.
> i think it was waking up this morning and realizing i wasn't dreaming.
> shit.

Awwww :hugs: It'll be okay. I'll work on being up the duff soon so I can join you. Besides, you'd miss me if I didn't follow you.


----------



## brunette&bubs

i know, i would.
i woke up this morning and started crying because i will see my husband today and i'm so scared.
:cry:


----------



## cowboys angel

brunette&bubs said:


> i know, i would.
> i woke up this morning and started crying because i will see my husband today and i'm so scared.
> :cry:

Oh no! I'll keep you company from afar today. I'm going to my parents soon but I'll text you and keep you entertained and laughing. :thumbup:


----------



## brunette&bubs

:hugs:


----------



## cowboys angel

:hugs:


----------



## taylor197878

the shock will wear off this baby is a mircle good luck and a healthy 9 months


----------



## ragdoll

Just read entire thread. Such drama. Congrats.

So have you broken the news to hubby yet or are we waiting for an reservation at an Italian restuarant?


----------



## Divinebeauty

Good luck today hunnie!!! Hope hubby takes it well..


----------



## mumandco

Good luck Hun x x


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Did you tell your hubby yet???


----------



## cowboys angel

No she hasn't, when he got to where she's at he fell asleep and didn't move...not sure if he's conscious yet or not lol. He was exhausted. 

I keep offering to tell him but she's not going for it lol. She's scared to.


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

cowboys angel said:


> No she hasn't, when he got to where she's at he fell asleep and didn't move...not sure if he's conscious yet or not lol. He was exhausted.
> 
> I keep offering to tell him but she's not going for it lol. She's scared to.

:rofl:

I think I would be scared too! hahaha my hubby would have a nervous breakdown lol!


----------



## cowboys angel

Waiting2bMommy said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> No she hasn't, when he got to where she's at he fell asleep and didn't move...not sure if he's conscious yet or not lol. He was exhausted.
> 
> I keep offering to tell him but she's not going for it lol. She's scared to.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I think I would be scared too! hahaha my hubby would have a nervous breakdown lol!Click to expand...

Lol no joke. Her situation made me kinda nervous about my IUD but I'm getting it out this next week anyway so I'll live.


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

That is pretty nuts! birth control seems less and less effective lately! haha.


----------



## cowboys angel

No joke! My DD was conceived on bc so I'm losing faith in it all together lol


----------



## brunette&bubs

still haven't told.
he's playing tennis with his buddies right now.
don't know when an appropriate time would be since we are up at his parents lake house for the weekend.

maybe lay a pregnancy test on his pillow? ;)


----------



## ragdoll

Or the ol fashioned test in a box present.

I so want to hear about his reaction. I can't wait to tell my DH, when we finally get that BFP


----------



## CarlyP

Def tell him before you get to his parents. 

Good luck x


----------



## cowboys angel

They are already there...lol


----------



## brunette&bubs

i think he is suspicious!

he keeps asking me "you want a skinny girl honey?" (which is my favorite cocktail)
and i keep being like, um not atm maybe in a little bit 

haha, so unlike me!


----------



## cowboys angel

brunette&bubs said:


> i think he is suspicious!
> 
> he keeps asking me "you want a skinny girl honey?" (which is my favorite cocktail)
> and i keep being like, um not atm maybe in a little bit
> 
> haha, so unlike me!

Lol! I have a plan!

Next time he asks say "Not unless you want to hurt the baby"


----------



## membas#1

^^that was funny


----------



## ragdoll

cowboys angel said:


> brunette&bubs said:
> 
> 
> i think he is suspicious!
> 
> he keeps asking me "you want a skinny girl honey?" (which is my favorite cocktail)
> and i keep being like, um not atm maybe in a little bit
> 
> haha, so unlike me!
> 
> Lol! I have a plan!
> 
> Next time he asks say "Not unless you want to hurt the baby"Click to expand...


Oh yeah, use that. His face will drop in shock!


----------



## cowboys angel

ragdoll said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunette&bubs said:
> 
> 
> i think he is suspicious!
> 
> he keeps asking me "you want a skinny girl honey?" (which is my favorite cocktail)
> and i keep being like, um not atm maybe in a little bit
> 
> haha, so unlike me!
> 
> Lol! I have a plan!
> 
> Next time he asks say "Not unless you want to hurt the baby"Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, use that. His face will drop in shock!Click to expand...

See Karoline???? People agree with me!!


----------



## brunette&bubs

guys im too scared!
getting ready to go out to dinner...
maybe tonight???


----------



## membas#1

you know, it's not like you purposely lied to him about being on birth control and went out of your way to GET pregnant in a sneaky fashion. it happened, it's no more your fault than it is his...these things happen and you shouldn't be worried about telling him :hugs: who knows--he might be thrilled! :) i'll be interested to see what his reaction is...


----------



## brunette&bubs

membas#1 said:


> you know, it's not like you purposely lied to him about being on birth control and went out of your way to GET pregnant in a sneaky fashion. it happened, it's no more your fault than it is his...these things happen and you shouldn't be worried about telling him :hugs: who knows--he might be thrilled! :) i'll be interested to see what his reaction is...

you COULD be right.
before i got mirena he tried to convince me to just have all of our kids close to get them out of the way.
i think i'm scared because telling him means this is REAL :ignore::help::argh::shock:


----------



## membas#1

i guess that does make it more real huh? :) 

you could always just wait a few months...then you'll pop out and he'll know! :) 

i bet he'll take it just fine if you guys already talked about having more than 1 kiddo--i'm sure there will be some shock, like you were (still are :) ) shocked, but hey ho--life takes twists and turns all the time!


----------



## membas#1

i know everytime i think of you i run to the bathroom and check that my IUD is still in place :haha: i've had 2 IUDs slip out before so i know they can do that...will be checking mine regularly!


----------



## future_numan

Aww, good luck (((HUGS)))


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:bfp:

V xxx


----------



## brunette&bubs

finally told my husband, put the test on his pillow

:rofl:

god, i'm so clever!


----------



## membas#1

and what was his response?


----------



## brunette&bubs

well, naturally i pretended to be sleeping

and he rolled over and said...
i'm so happy, goodnight

:shock:


----------



## membas#1

aww see--you were worried for nothing! he's happy :)


----------



## Lilly12

Just read the whole thread!!

WOW & Congrats & YAY for your husband being happy!!! :yipee:


----------



## Natsku

yay for your hubby being happy!


----------



## cowboys angel

Damn...does this mean you're not moving in with me?? :(

Goddamn it!! :cry:


----------



## mumandco

Awwww that's so sweet!


----------



## xnmd1

brunette&bubs said:


> well, naturally i pretended to be sleeping
> 
> and he rolled over and said...
> i'm so happy, goodnight
> 
> :shock:

aaaaaaaaaw


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Yay!!!!! I have literally been checking this thread daily and I have the worst internet ever and I have to run around and find signal just to get on BnB! So glad he took it well!


----------



## ragdoll

That is just SOOO adorable.
Congrats to you all.


----------

